# If there is a golf course on a lake, are the fish even safe to eat?



## Abc123 (Mar 21, 2020)

So due to this whole Coronavirus thing a buddy and I were talking about food alternatives. He said he'd just eat fish out of the lake he lives near but I'm not so sure that would be a good plan. Between the golf course and all the rich people dumping roundup on their lawns it got me thinking how many lakes are probably unsafe.

Thoughts? For what it's worth, it's pine lake. Which he said is drinking water anyway, so maybe he's right and it's not that bad.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I wouldn't. Lots of chemicals leach into it


----------



## vanhln (May 18, 2018)

Only rich people use Roundup????


----------



## CLE Kev (Apr 23, 2019)

Worked on a golf course when I was younger..I would wholeheartedly advise against it.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

I have ate fish that happened to find their way to me from a few golf course ponds. I never lived off them but they tasted fine and I didn't die and haven't got cancer yet (53) If my choice was only eat fish from the golf course or starve it's a no brainer.


----------



## Muskielewis (Mar 21, 2017)

CLE Kev said:


> Worked on a golf course when I was younger..I would wholeheartedly advise against it.


Worked on one too. Exactly what CFlden says!!!


----------



## milkdud (Apr 26, 2015)

Used to ice fish in a golf course pond. Some of the best 3 eyed bluegill i ever tasted!


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Used to eat them out of ponds in Norton Golf course years ago. We used to turn the lights out at dinner because they glowed


----------



## vanhln (May 18, 2018)

I grew up on a farm and handled about 100 Five gallon containers of RoundUp every year. Me and Dad are still kicking! Wait, heard there was a lawsuit against them...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Golf course ponds are just catch and release for me...some of the biggest fish you'll ever see are in golf course ponds...


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

That's what you call all that nicely manicured grass around the fishing lakes...a golf course huh lol


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Do you mean golf course on a lake, or lake on a golf course? Option #1, I'd go for it. Option #2, no way!


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

How many lakes around dont have a golf course on, adjacent to or upstream on a feeder creek or river? They're all infected! Everyone should practice catch and release only!...and I'll reap all the benefits! Hahaha


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

wolfenstein said:


> How many lakes around dont have a golf course on, adjacent to or upstream on a feeder creek or river? They're all infected! Everyone should practice catch and release only!...and I'll reap all the benefits! Hahaha


I can think of quite a few in short order around here. Oh! And I just read the last sentence of your reply closely! Well done, sir!


----------

